# Das kostet ein'n Euro / ein Euro / einen Euro



## Schimmelreiter

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin:* Aus diesem Thread abgespalten. 



Glockenblume said:


> _Das kostet etwa einen Euro fünfzig_


Mir ist
_Das kostet etwa ein Euro fünfzig.
_geläufiger.


----------



## Frieder

Das kostet ein_en_ Wochenlohn
Das kostet ein_en_ Schneidezahn
Das kostet ein_en_ Euro (und fünfzig Cent)

Das kosten _ein_ Euro klingt für mich verkehrt,
oder zumindest ungewohnt.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Das kostet ein Euro. [Exakt so ausgesprochen klingt dies für mich verkehrt, es sollte wie im nächsten Satz sein.]
Das kostet ein'n Euro. [Dies klingt für mich richtig. Das "ein'n" ist wie ein "ein" mit leicht längerem "n"]
Das kostet einen Euro. [So würde ich es tasächlich schreiben, oder sagen, wenn ich ganz deutlich sprechen würde.]

Das "um die" ändert für mich alles. Hier klingt nur noch "ein" richtig.
Das kostet um die ein Euro.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Lieber Frieder!
Lieber Liam!

Was sagt Ihr zu meinem Satz _Das kostet ein Euro fünfzig _(genau so, nicht _ein Euro _und nicht _ein Euro und fünfzig Cent_)?

Meinem Sprachgefühl nach ist der Satz mit _Das kostet einsfünfzig _vergleichbar.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Schimmelreiter said:


> Lieber Frieder!
> Lieber Liam!
> 
> Was sagt Ihr zu meinem Satz _Das kostet ein Euro fünfzig _(genau so, nicht _ein Euro _und nicht _ein Euro und fünfzig Cent_)?
> 
> Meinem Sprachgefühl nach ist der Satz mit _Das kostet einsfünfzig _vergleichbar.


Ich bin unentschlossen. Es klingt vollkommen richtig. Aber "einen Euro fünfzig" klingt für mich genauso gut.


----------



## Frieder

Schimmelreiter said:


> Lieber Frieder!
> Lieber Liam!
> 
> Was sagt Ihr zu meinem Satz _Das kostet ein Euro fünfzig _(genau so, nicht _ein Euro _und nicht _ein Euro und fünfzig Cent_)?
> 
> Meinem Sprachgefühl nach ist der Satz mit _Das kostet einsfünfzig _vergleichbar.



Gesprochen wird es "das kostet ein Euro fünfzig", da gebe ich dir unumwunden Recht.
Aber schreiben würde ich es stets "das kostet einen Euro fünfzig", genau wie Liam.


----------



## manfy

Frieder said:


> Gesprochen wird es "das kostet ein Euro fünfzig", da gebe ich dir unumwunden Recht.


Woher kommt das? Vielleicht weil es als Gleichsetzungsnominativ (Das ist ein Euro fünfzig) 'empfunden' wird??


----------



## Glockenblume

manfy said:


> Woher kommt das? Vielleicht weil es als Gleichsetzungsnominativ (Das ist ein Euro fünfzig) 'empfunden' wird??


Vielleicht, aber meines Erachtens spielt auf jeden Fall die Lautgleichheit mit "_Das kostet ein'n Euro fünfzig_" hinein. Denn für mich ist in der Standardsprache nur der Akkusativ richtig.
(So wie man ja auch sagt: "_Das ist einen Meter lang._")


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Vielleicht, aber meines Erachtens spielt auf jeden Fall die Lautgleichheit mit "_Das kostet ein'n Euro fünfzig_" hinein. Denn für mich ist in der Standardsprache nur der Akkusativ richtig.
> (So wie man ja auch sagt: "_Das ist einen Meter lang._")


Der Unterschied ist natürlich schwach, was oft zu Verwechselungen führen kann. Ich glaube aber nicht, das _ein_ [aɪn] und _ein'n _[aɪn:] gleichlautend sind.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Bleiben wir doch kurz bei _ein Euro fünfzig/ein Meter fünfzig._

Kann es nicht sein, dass _ein Euro fünfzig/ein Meter fünfzig_ neue Begriffe darstellen, losgelöst von _ein Euro/ein Meter_, und die Kasus unflektiert bilden:

Dativ: _Ich rechne mit ein Euro fünfzig/__Ich rechne mit ein Meter fünfzig.

_Akkusativ: _Wir brauchen __ein Euro fünfzig/__Wir brauchen __ein Meter fünfzig._


----------



## Frieder

Je öfter du das beschreibst, desto unsicherer bin ich mir ...

Du hast mich aber immer noch nicht ganz überzeugt.

Hmm, _ein Euro fünfzig _als losgelöster Begriff? 
Wie sähe es dann aus mit

Nominativ: Der ein Euro fünfzig?
Genitiv: Wegen des ein Euro fünfzig?

Klingt irgendwie schräg, oder?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Nominativ: _Ein Euro fünfzig ist/sind ein fairer Preis.

_Genitiv: _Wir werden doch wegen ein Euro fünfzig nicht streiten.

_


----------



## Frank78

Schimmelreiter said:


> Kann es nicht sein, dass _ein Euro fünfzig/ein Meter fünfzig_ neue Begriffe darstellen, losgelöst von _ein Euro/ein Meter_, und die Kasus unflektiert bilden:



Es kann auch sein, dass unsere Schüler immer mehr verdummen und nicht mal mehr die vier Fälle unterscheiden können. 

Allzu viel würde ich da nicht hineininterpretieren.


----------



## Frieder

@ Schimmelreiter: OK, ohne Artikel klingt es nicht halb so schräg .
@ Frank78: Auch das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Fazit für mich: Den einen Euro fünfzig werde ich auch weiterhin beugen!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Als Nachweis der Flexionslosigkeit biete ich an, dass wohl niemand (?) _wegen eines Euro*s* fünfzig _sagt. Es ist einfach ein in allen Kasibus  invarianter Begriff.

Bitte nicht _wegen einem Euro fünfzig_ als Alternative! 

Ich bleibe mal bei _wegen ein Euro fünfzig. 

_Beispiel aus süddeutschem Anlass:
_Es sind schon Leute wegen ein Euro fünfzig verurteilt worden._


----------



## Frieder

"Wegen anderthalb Euro" oder "wegen einfuffzich" wäre wohl
die von mir gewählte Ausdrucksweise in diesem Fall. Es treten
bei mir immer blitzschnell wirksame Vermeidungsstrategien in 
Aktion, wenn ein Satz auf einen Genitiv zuzusteuern droht .


----------



## Frank78

Schimmelreiter said:


> Bitte nicht _wegen einem Euro fünfzig_ als Alternative!



Wieso soll der Dativ nach "wegen" falsch sein? Der Genitiv ist doch eher als regionale, d.h. niederdeutsche, Variante zu sehen.

Oder sagst du auch "Wegen seiner gehe ich nicht zu der Party"?


----------



## Frieder

"Wegen + Genitv/Dativ"-Diskussionen gab es hier doch schon zuhauf.
Lasst uns das nicht auch noch anfangen. Zu deiner Frage sage ich nur:
"seinetwegen".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Frank78 said:


> Wieso soll der Dativ nach "wegen" falsch sein? Der Genitiv ist doch eher als regionale, d.h. niederdeutsche, Variante zu sehen.


Mal abgesehen vom Regionalargument, das mir neu ist, und unter Zugrundelegung des Dativs: 

Du sagst also
_Es sind schon Leute wegen einem Euro fünfzig verurteilt worden.
_während ich
_Es sind schon Leute wegen ein Euro fünfzig verurteilt worden.
_sage, richtig?


----------



## Frank78

Schimmelreiter said:


> Mal abgesehen vom Regionalargument, das mir neu ist, und unter Zugrundelegung des Dativs:
> 
> Du sagst also
> _Es sind schon Leute wegen einem Euro fünfzig verurteilt worden.
> _während ich
> _Es sind schon Leute wegen ein Euro fünfzig verurteilt worden.
> _sage, richtig?



Ich habe auch nichts gegen den Gentiv, aber der Nominativ geht gar nicht.

Warum sollen, deiner Meinung nach, Einheiten, wie Euro, Meter, usw. anders behandelt werden als sonstige Substantive?

"Ich kam heute wegen ein Stau zu spät zur Arbeit."


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Sagst Du _Ein Euro fünfzig ist ein fairer Preis_ oder _Ein Euro fünfzig sind ein fairer Preis_​?


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Als Nachweis der Flexionslosigkeit biete ich an, dass wohl niemand (?) _wegen eines Euro*s* fünfzig _sagt. Es ist einfach ein in allen Kasibus  invarianter Begriff.



Ich würde schreiben: wegen eines Euro fünfzigs (Euro ungebeugt und unverändert - im Plural sagt man ja auch zwei Euro)
Ich würde sagen: wegen einem Euro fünfzig bzw. wecher*m* Euro fuffzg (oder irgend etwas dazwischen)


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> Sagst Du _Ein Euro fünfzig ist ein fairer Preis_ oder _Ein Euro fünfzig sind ein fairer Preis_​?


Danke für diese Frage! Damit ist bei mir der Groschen gefallen.

In dieser Formulierungsweise sage ich generell ersteres; übrigens auch, wenn es als offensichtliches Plural auftritt: "Acht Euro ist ein guter Preis".
Dies kann als Ellipse betrachtet werden "[Ein Betrag von] Acht Euro ist ein guter Preis".
Außerdem ist dies hier nun echter Gleichsetzungsnominativ: "Der Preis ist acht Euro"

Aber auch Plural ist möglich, wenn die Pluralität des Zahlenwerts hervorgehoben werden soll (persönlich tendiere ich dabei dazu, auch die Einheit ins Plural zu setzen): "Acht Euros werden für diesen Einkauf nicht reichen."

Zusatzinfo auf ids gibts hier.

Canoo.net hat interessante Info zu Kasus bei Maß- und Mengenangaben:_Männliche und sächliche Maß-, Mengen- und Münzbezeichnungen werden im Nominativ Singular gebraucht, wenn sie hinter einer Zahlenangabe stehen

_​Ich kann jetzt schlecht beurteilen, ob ich dies strikt und korrekt nach canoo anwende; mir scheint, mein Gehirn macht eher eine Spontanentscheidung entsprechend Satzstellung und beabsichtigter Aussage, ob Nominativ Singular oder Kasus-/Numerusanpassung besser klingt. Letztendlich liegt es bei mir wohl grob im Bereich von 50/50%.


----------

